# when do yellow lad fry get there color



## gus211 (Sep 21, 2009)

So here it goes I striped four of my yellow labs about 3 weeks ago know I have about 80 babies in a 55 gallon grow tank my question is when do they begin to get there color at first they where transparent know they're a little more yellow but how long until they start looking like the parents


----------



## jlose (May 18, 2008)

I can't speak for Yellow lab's color change, but red zebras are transparent at birth and it takes about a month and a half for them to get a solid orange color. I hope this helps somewhat. I had yellow labs about 10 years ago but never got them to spawn. Give them sometime it will be worth it in the long run.


----------



## Kanorin (Apr 8, 2008)

Mine are a shade of yellow right out of momma's mouth. They develop a more obvious deeper yellow within about 2-3 weeks.


----------



## gus211 (Sep 21, 2009)

yeah they were like a transperent yellowish and know there a little bit more yellow and don't mid the sig I've made many changes since my last post so I have to update the list there are no more red zebras in the tank so I'm not worried about crossbreeding


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Mine also are the color of the parents within about a week including the black top and bottom fins...at least on the dominant fry.


----------



## gus211 (Sep 21, 2009)

I guess I'm gonna have to wait and see what happens the adult yellow labs look pure so I ill see what happens before I distribute them to my lfs I don't feel like putting out mutts back in the market especially if that's what they turn out to be


----------



## gus211 (Sep 21, 2009)

One more question how long do you guys let them hold for and would that have anything to do with what color they have when there born. I strip my females at 19 to 21 days


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I've done both let them spit naturally and stripped. No difference in fry coloration here.


----------



## GoofBoy (Jul 3, 2007)

Just stripped Yellow Lab fry.










They started getting yellower in about 10 days or so and continued to get deeper yellow over time.

Next time I strip one, I think I will do some weekly photos to post after a few months. Sounds like a fun project :fish:


----------



## gus211 (Sep 21, 2009)

Ok that's what mine looked like when I stripped them so I feel better and like I said there more yellow know so goofboy my question to you is how long did it take them to get like the parents


----------



## GoofBoy (Jul 3, 2007)

The fish on the left is one of the fry - the father is front and center - I believe that is mom in the back, but not sure, may be another fry.










To look just like the parents - the color deepens continually until they are around 2in. To be pretty yellow - about 3 weeks - but if you look at 3 week fry vs. 3 month fry the 3 month fry are definitely more yellow. The 3 month fry v. 2in fish again, the 2in fish is a more vibrant yellow, at least in the fry I keep for my colony.

It may just be the strain I am working with, but that is what I am seeing with them.

Here is the male again, with a 1in fry from another batch.










Notice the fry has a some white underneath and a slight gray barring - both are gone by the time he/she reaches 2in (if the aren't completely yellow by 2in, the fry goes to the LFS).

To me - the 1in fry does not look just like the parent yet. The yellow on the parent is just significantly deeper all over.

Hope this helps.


----------



## gus211 (Sep 21, 2009)

Thanks that helps a lot mine are a little less than half an inch and have more yellow now than before I'm just glad they get more yellow as time goes by I was starting to worry that I was gonna have to dispose of 80 fish


----------



## iplaywithemotions (Dec 18, 2008)

Goofboy, those are beautiful labs! :thumb:


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Mine look like that too when spit, but not after a week. However there are a lot of stories of labs taking time to develop the yellow.


----------



## GoofBoy (Jul 3, 2007)

iplaywithemotions said:


> Goofboy, those are beautiful labs! :thumb:


Thanks.


----------



## gus211 (Sep 21, 2009)

Well thanks to everybody who replied my fish are finally getting a good yellow and starting to show black on the fins that's why I love this site people are so helpfull and quick to respond thanks again


----------

